# trying to get ready to approach retail stores



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi I started my clothing line about 6 month ago.
Now I'm thinking to approach some of the retail stores, so I want to get ready....and need some advice


*-What is your minimum? How do you set your minimum?*
Since some of the stores I'm thinking to contact are small local stores, I set the wholesale price for dozen and 6pcs(min)....does this sound ok?

*-How much information should I include in the 1st email to them??*
I am thinking to make the 1st contact via email. And I am not sure how much information the retail stores usually want to get from the new vendors. 
I mean...do they expect to have the wholesale price from the 1st approach? Or they would only want the product line and then they would ask me if they like??
And also what about all the details such as how to order or policy stuff??

*-If I just include my site address for them to see my shirts, would it be enough? Or I should also have some line sheet attached to the email??*

Thank you


----------



## Linz3v (Aug 3, 2011)

You could send them a printed product catalog


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

For my one business I send a wholesale price list with tiered pricing & quantity discounts, basic info like minimum requirements for wholesale purchasing and turnaround time.
Make sure you have a phone number & e-mail on there...also, a list of any other shops/sites/stores that carry your current products.
Give them everything they need to place an order up front so there's no back-and-forth...

When you send them all the wholesale info, minimums, etc through e-mail first it shows you have everything situated.

I've sent my wholesale info to some shops who sent an order back within a day or two without asking any questions and I've had some certified nightmares trying cater to new customers.

Just remember that if your product is tight it will sell itself...
as long as it's good quality & reasonably priced you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you!!! I will also do in that way


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Another question.

How did you set the cancellation / return policy for your stores?


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

In my opinion. Your a new brand so I wouldn't even set minimums. Minimums may leave some small retailers with a question mark as to carry your brand or not. Remember it's also a risk for them to be taking on new brands as shelf space with product that isn't selling is useless. I wouldn't even call your minimum of 6 a minimum, most places would do a size run for each shirt they like. So if they want to carry two of your shirts.. they will do a M L XL size run for both.


----------

